# League of Legends - multiple Probleme!



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Probleme mit League of Legends.

1. Wenn ich das Spiel starte und eingeladen werde, sehe ich oft keine Einladung. Wenn ich dann irgendetwas drücke so wie Champions ansehen oder Spiel beitreten geht ein Pop up Fenster auf wo steht: "lost connection to PvP server" kurz darauf erscheint ein weiteres Pop up mit dem Inhalt: "Session closed" und das Spiel schliesst sich. ist schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man dann jedes Mal wieder 10min warten muss wegen der Warteschlange.

2. Seit ca. 6 Spielen friert das Game am Ende jedes Spiels ein, wenn man den Victory/Defeat Screen sieht. Ich kann auf dem 2. Monitor noch Sachen machen, aber von dort aus kann ich nicht das Spiel beenden und muss dann den PC manuell abschalten.

Ich habe schon probiert wegen Problem 1 den Pando Media Booster abzuschalten, ipv6 abzuschalten und ptp verbindung in den Spieleinstellung zu deaktivieren. Reinstalliert habe ich das Spiel auch schon. Alles ohne Erfolgt.

System ist:

Windows 7 64bit
Asus p7p55m Mainboard
Intel i750 Prozessor
ATI HD 3870 x2 Graka
4gb RAM

Ich habe Kabel Internet von Unitymedia, 32kbit/s. Habe öfter mal gelesen dass der Anschluss Schuld sein soll, aber mein Bruder hat den gleichen Anschluss und da klappt alles wunderbar. Habe auch testweise meinen PC direkt an den Router angeschlossen, um eine fehlerhafte Kabelführung auszuschliessen, da wir erst vor einigen Monaten eingezogen sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Hi,
willkommen in der wunderbaren Fehlerwelt des pvp.net Clients. Ich glaube nicht das dir hier jemand helfen kann. Session closed Fehlermeldungen haben zu viele mögliche Gründe um sie aufzuzählen, Gamefreezes auch.
Schreib einfach ein Ticket an Riot, und frag welche Logfiles sie brauchen, dann bekommst du "maßgeschneiderte" Lösung, anstatt dass du deine Zeit mit "probier mal das und das" verschwendest.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Ticket aufgemacht vor einigen Wochen aber bekomme keine Antwort.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2011)

Mach dir keine Hoffnungen.

LoL ist ein lustiges Spiel mit einem tollen F2P Modell. Rein technisch ist das Ding aber eine einzige Katastrophe. Erst kürzlich ist bei einem großen Turnier im Finale das Spiel stundenlang verzögert worden weil es Abstürze am Laufenden Band gab.

Von crashes beim Einloggen, Freezes, diversen Bugs mit Gruppenbildung und Warteschlange sowie Bugs bei denen das Spiel mitunter bis zu einer Stunde lang glaubt man wäre noch in einem Spiel obwohl es schon lang vorbei ist musst du bei LoL mit allem rechnen. Die "Reconnect" Funktion falls man während eines Spiels die Verbindung verliert ist auch ein einziger Witz, da man danach in aller Regel einiges an Creeps permanent zurückbleibt (und in fights für Verwirrung sorgt) und mitunter sieht man Freunde/Feinde überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------

